# Electrical Power - NESC material



## Phatso86 (Sep 5, 2016)

Does anyone have any advice on how to study for the NESC?

There are no study guides, no courses, no review books, nothing.

I cannot even find TABS for the 2012 version (which is used on the next test)


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Don't sweat it. If their is a question, it will probably just be a lookup answer using the index for location.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 5, 2016)

so those should basically be "freebies" ?as long as you brought the book?

damn, I even bought the handbook thinking it'd help


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Don't sweat it. If their is a question, it will probably just be a lookup answer using the index for location.


I highly suggest taking the entire NESC to the exam (not just the index as some folks might recommend). You never know...


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 5, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> I highly suggest taking the entire NESC to the exam (not just the index as some folks might recommend). You never know...


huh?

index, meaning those 4-5 pages? how would that help?


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Yes, typically, these questions are the "freebies."


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> huh?
> 
> index, meaning those 4-5 pages? how would that help?


If you do enough digging on this site, you'll see some folks recommend only the 4-5 pages of the index.

Just take the entire NESC...trust me.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 5, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> If you do enough digging on this site, you'll see some folks recommend only the 4-5 pages of the index.
> 
> Just take the entire NESC...trust me.


lol

that doesn't even make sense. why even buy the nesc and not bring it.

no way. not taking any chances


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 5, 2016)

Phatso86 said:


> lol
> 
> that doesn't even make sense. why even buy the nesc and not bring it.
> 
> no way. not taking any chances


Some people don't buy it.

You're right...

Take the whole thing - I did. You can't predict what they are going to ask


----------



## Kovz (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, in the past, the index was good enough to bring for the exam.  There are PDF versions out there, so people would just print the index to save on room from carrying an extra book.  A question could be something along the lines of what section can such and such be found under in the NESC.   However, like others have said, it's worth bringing the whole book.  I think I had a question that I had to look up a table in there.


----------



## Ship Wreck PE (Sep 6, 2016)

TWJ PE said:


> > 1 hour ago, Ship Wreck PE said: Don't sweat it. If their is a question, it will probably just be a lookup answer using the index for location.
> 
> 
> I highly suggest taking the entire NESC to the exam (not just the index as some folks might recommend). You never know...


Using the index for location, then go to the location, then read said location, then get answer from location, mark answer sheet, then turn in test......... I never said not to bring the $150.00 book?? Some people with lesser means that could not afford the book, found the index online and took it.


----------



## bcolwell3 (Sep 6, 2016)

What year NESC book do they use for the October 2016 exam?


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 6, 2016)

Ship Wreck PE said:


> Using the index for location, then go to the location, then read said location, then get answer from location, mark answer sheet, then turn in test......... I never said not to bring the $150.00 book?? Some people with lesser means that could not afford the book, found the index online and took it.


I never said you did. I was just passing along the information that some people say the index is good enough. I was simply warning the poster to take the whole thing.

All is good.


----------



## KatyLied P.E. (Sep 7, 2016)

Take about 5 minutes to read through the index/contents.  Take the entire book with you.  The general consensus of everyone, including the GA Tech professor who taught my review course, is that you MAY have 1-2 questions on the NESC.  If you have more than that say a thank you prayer because you probably have a really good test.


----------



## Phatso86 (Sep 8, 2016)

KatyLied P.E. said:


> Take about 5 minutes to read through the index/contents.  Take the entire book with you.  The general consensus of everyone, including the GA Tech professor who taught my review course, is that you MAY have 1-2 questions on the NESC.  If you have more than that say a thank you prayer because you probably have a really good test.


I guess i'll spend about an hour every time I study the NEC, which is once a week.

I dunno how useful the NESC handbook is. I got both the regular nesc and the handbook.


----------



## TWJ PE (Sep 8, 2016)

Get familiar with NESC. I wouldn't spend a great amount of time on it. Use your practice exams to help you as well. I tabbed the index and TOC for quick reference in case I need to dig into it.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Sep 19, 2016)

Don't forget about the NFPA 70E, good source to have as well.


----------



## K45 (Sep 24, 2016)

Which version of NESC is needed ? There is a new 2017 version or 2012 will work?


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Sep 26, 2016)

K45 said:


> Which version of NESC is needed ? There is a new 2017 version or 2012 will work?


The NEC referenced is still the 2014. My guess is they won't update to the latest NESC until they update to the latest NEC. But any questions you get related to NESC are probably not going to be nuanced enough to make difference.


----------

